# Eclipse 3.2 unter Suse Linux 10.1



## Sasa (8. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

vor kurzem habe ich bei mir das neue "open Suse 10.1" Linux installiert. Nun würde ich auch gerne Eclipse (Version 3.2) benutzen, nur leider erscheint beim Start immer ein kleines Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung: *An error has occurred. See the log file /home/sascha/workspace/.metadata/.log.*. 

Die log-Datei ist ziemlich lang, hier ein Ausschnitt:


> [...]
> !ENTRY org.eclipse.core.runtime 2006-08-08 10:41:46.135
> !MESSAGE Product org.eclipse.sdk.ide could not be found.
> 
> ...


Die Dateien von Eclipse müssten eigentlich vollständig und unbeschädigt sein: bevor ich _Suse 10.1_ installiert habe, habe ich nämlich _Suse 9.1_ benutzt und darunter lief Eclipse (gleiches Archiv) problemlos.

Wie bekomme ich es nun zum Laufen?


----------



## padde479 (8. Aug 2006)

Hi!

Ist Java bei Dir installiert? Teste das mal mit folgendem Kommando:

```
java -version
```
Wenn nicht, musst Du erst eine JRE installieren. Danach ins Verzeichnis von Eclipse wechseln und

```
java -jar startup.jar
```
eingeben. Dann sollte es laufen.


----------



## Sasa (8. Aug 2006)

Java ist installiert. Der Aufruf *java -version* liefert:


> java version "1.5.0_06"
> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_06-b05)
> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_06-b05, mixed mode)



*java -jar startup.jar* zeigt leider keine Wirkung (vielleicht sind noch weitere Parameter nötig :?: ).


----------



## foobar (8. Aug 2006)

Vielleicht hast du ein Rechteproblem. Hast du mal alle beteiligten Verzeichnisse gechmoded?


----------



## AlArenal (8. Aug 2006)

"gechmodet" muss es in korrektem Denglisch heißen!


----------



## Sasa (8. Aug 2006)

Als User habe ich mal alle Dateien im /eclipse-Verzeichnis auf lesen, schreiben und ausführbar gesetzt und die Fehlermeldung erscheint immer noch. Als *root* funktioniert es auch nicht.

Aber ich glaube, dass ich eventuell eine interessante Entdeckung gemacht habe: Wenn ich Eclipse mit *sudo ./eclipse* versuche zu starten, erscheint in der Konsole die Fehlermeldung:


> (eclipse:7913): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:


Das kleine Fenster mit der Fehlermeldung erscheint dabei nicht.


----------



## Sanix (8. Aug 2006)

Das in der Konsole liegt glaube ich nicht an Eclipse sondern am X - Server.


----------



## foobar (8. Aug 2006)

> "gechmodet" muss es in korrektem Denglisch heißen!


Stimmt, wenn schon Denglisch dann auch richtig ;-)


----------



## Sasa (9. Aug 2006)

Meine letzte Vermutung war, dass der Fehler im _gtk_ liegen könnte. Also habe ich mir jetzt die _Motif_-Version heruntergeladen. Leider erscheint damit praktisch die gleiche Fehlermeldung


----------



## Sasa (9. Aug 2006)

Nun habe ich noch eine alte Eclipse Version ausgegraben: Version 3.0.1 - und auch die funktioniert nicht. Die Fehlermeldung in der log-Datei ähnelt den anderen wieder sehr stark... ???:L

Diese Version hatte auch schon unter _Suse 9.1_ im Einsatz, also muss sie funktionsfähig sein.


----------



## Luma (12. Aug 2006)

Hio.
Ich hab alles nur überflogen. Probier mal das hier:
Einfach unter Yast instaliert (unter Software installieren und dann in dem Packetmanager nach Eclipse suchen). Nach der Installation im K-Menu dann unter Entwicklung->IDE->Eclipse .


----------



## Sasa (12. Aug 2006)

Luma hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach unter Yast instaliert (unter Software installieren und dann in dem Packetmanager nach Eclipse suchen). Nach der Installation im K-Menu dann unter Entwicklung->IDE->Eclipse .


Was genau muss ich machen? Unter Yast: _Software > Software installieren oder löschen_ kann ich nur Pakete auswählen, die von der Suse-Distribution stammen.

Eclipse habe ich als tar.gz-Archiv (eclipse-SDK-3.2-linux-gtk.tar.gz ) von http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/R-3.2-200606291905/index.php. Ich dachte das wäre immer ohne Installation?


----------



## Luma (13. Aug 2006)

Mit YaST kann man das direkt in SUSE einbinden (die SuSE Distribution bringt Eclipse mit). Was hast du denn für eine SUSE Version (DVD, eine CD, Live...)? Ich hab hier ne DVD aus dem c't Specialheft. Wenn ich unter YaST auf Software > Software installieren oder löschen und dann in der ComboBox Suchen auswähle und Eclipse eingebe kommt das in der Liste nun noch ein Haken davor setzen und unten rechts auf installieren (ich weiß nicht ob auf dem Button installieren steht, hab grad kein Linux laufen, aber du weißt was ich meine) und ab die Post.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Sasa (14. Aug 2006)

Mein Suse Linux 10.1 stammt von der DVD, die bei dem Buch _"SUSE Linux 10.x Das umfassende Handbuch"_ dabei war.

Wenn ich im _Software installieren oder löschen_-Fenster nach "Eclipse" suche, gibt das leider keine Ergebnisse.


----------



## Sasa (22. Aug 2006)

Sasa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Suse Linux 10.1 stammt von der DVD, die bei dem Buch _"SUSE Linux 10.x Das umfassende Handbuch"_ dabei war.


Vermutlich handelt es sich dabei um die "herunterladbare" Version von openSUSE.

Ich habe mal nach dem c't Specialheft geguckt, vom dem Luma gesprochen hat, aber leider konnte ich es nicht mehr finden. Also habe ich mich auf die Suche einem rpm-Paket für die Installation von Eclipse gemacht und unter http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-10.1/inst-source/suse/i586/ habe ich schließlich die Datei _eclipse-platform-3.1.1-14.i586.rpm_ gefunden. Doch wenn ich es (als root) mit dem Befehl  
	
	
	
	





```
rpm -i eclipse-platform-3.1.1-14.i586.rpm
```
installiere und starte, gibt es wieder nur eine Fehlermeldung :cry: (jetzt eine andere als oben).


----------



## me.toString (23. Aug 2006)

Hast du das Eclipse aus'm Netz gezogen ?
Dann pack es doch einfach mal in deinem Home aus und versuch's von dort zu starten ... dann wissen wir wenigstens, dass's nicht an den Rechten liegt.


----------



## Sasa (25. Aug 2006)

ehli75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du das Eclipse aus'm Netz gezogen ?
> Dann pack es doch einfach mal in deinem Home aus und versuch's von dort zu starten ... dann wissen wir wenigstens, dass's nicht an den Rechten liegt.


Okay, ich habe jetzt mal das rpm-Archiv entpackt und alle Rechte gesetzt (*chmod -R a+rwx **), die Fehlermeldung bleibt aber bestehen.


----------



## Sasa (6. Sep 2006)

Endlich habe ich mal Glück: Seit heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines c't Spezialheftes zu Linux - ein Nachdruck macht es möglich! 

Die Installation lief problemlos und das enthaltene Eclipse läuft! Es handelt sich zwar nicht um Version 3.2, sondern um 3.1 - aber das ist egal.

Vielen Dank, vor allem an Luma.


----------

